# paphiopedilum curtisii



## JeanLux (Apr 20, 2008)

or do I have to call it Paph superbiens var. curtisii? Anyway, I purchased it in 2005. In march 2005 a spike showed up, but blasted in june. 2006 2 new growths. In feb. 2008 a new spike! This time the flower opened! 
Jean


----------



## Berrak (Apr 20, 2008)

Very nice plant and flower Jean.

In Cribbs book Thei Genous Paphilopedium he writes.

The name P. curtisii has persisted in cultivation.
He then writes that he follows Braem and Koopowitz who have treated
curtisii as a varity of P. superbiens.

soo Paph superbiens var. curtisii is today the accepted name.


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 20, 2008)

neat! how long has it been open?

my superbiens is in sheath! i'm so excited!!! the flower seems to last a long time.


----------



## Rick (Apr 20, 2008)

This is very nice Jean

I've tried a few NBS plants of this species and they have all done poorly.

Please describe what you are doing for yours.


----------



## Corbin (Apr 20, 2008)

:clap::clap:Nice one


----------



## Elena (Apr 20, 2008)

Good growing Jean, looks great :clap:


----------



## tocarmar (Apr 20, 2008)

I did a selfing on mine last year, Paph. curtisii 'Twilight' (Samantha x alba Silver Stature). I sent it to Troy Meyers for flasking about 4-6 weeks ago. It should produce about 1/2 alba offspring.

Tom


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 20, 2008)

I especially like the petals.


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 21, 2008)

thanks Berrak.

3-4 days likespaphs, If there is still improvement in the flower shape, I 'll post another photo

Rick, I got this as a 1growth youngster for 10 Euro. After the bud blast, I repotted it and it got the 2 young growths. One of those 'exploded' conc. size, and spiked in feb. this year. Whereas the plant used to have rel. high light (no direct sun), I suppose that it was going to spike after I put it in somewhat lesser light (because it was growing out the disponible space it had before  ). I have rel. high humidity in my greenhouse, water with room-temp water and fertilize unreg. +/- every 10 days!


----------



## rdlsreno (Apr 21, 2008)

Very Pretty!!!


Ramon


----------



## Candace (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm glad it finally decided to be polite and bloom for you.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 21, 2008)

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=4270&highlight=superbiens
R U sure it's v. curtsii?!


----------



## Park Bear (Apr 21, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 22, 2008)

NYEric said:


> http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=4270&highlight=superbiens
> R U sure it's v. curtsii?!



Sorry Eric, all I can rely on is the tag ==> Paph curtisii


----------



## NYEric (Apr 22, 2008)

Yep but the foliage sure is diff!


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 22, 2008)

The variation within this species for leaf patterns/ color, flower shapes is wide. That's why there is so much confusion over naming this species. Look at some of the old Orchid Digests and you will seea varity of leaf patterns and color shades growing next to each other. I tend to call this particilar flower curtisii.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 22, 2008)

IS that as opposed to superbiens v. curtsii?


----------



## Candace (Apr 22, 2008)

I think you're going to have to add another foliage plant to your wishlist, Eric!


----------



## tocarmar (Apr 22, 2008)

Here are last years pics of my curtisii 'Twilight'. as another example of the variation.











Tom


----------



## Rick (Apr 22, 2008)

JeanLux said:


> thanks Berrak.
> 
> 3-4 days likespaphs, If there is still improvement in the flower shape, I 'll post another photo
> 
> Rick, I got this as a 1growth youngster for 10 Euro. After the bud blast, I repotted it and it got the 2 young growths. One of those 'exploded' conc. size, and spiked in feb. this year. Whereas the plant used to have rel. high light (no direct sun), I suppose that it was going to spike after I put it in somewhat lesser light (because it was growing out the disponible space it had before  ). I have rel. high humidity in my greenhouse, water with room-temp water and fertilize unreg. +/- every 10 days!



What kind of temperature ranges are in this part of the GH?


----------



## Greenpaph (Apr 22, 2008)

Very lovely!
:drool:


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 23, 2008)

Rick said:


> What kind of temperature ranges are in this part of the GH?



Night temp should not be < 17 Celsius and day max (depending on sunshine of course) up to 30 (and more in mid summer). Jean


----------



## NYEric (Apr 23, 2008)

Candace said:


> I think you're going to have to add another foliage plant to your wishlist, Eric!



Nah, no offense but I like mine better! And the price was perfect!


----------

